
Show HN: Ad Blocker by Search Encrypt - extensions10
https://blog.searchencrypt.com/search-encrypt/introducing-ad-blocker-by-search-encrypt/
======
helb
Competition is always good. Does your blocker offer any interesting features
over eg. uBlock Origin?

Also, the popup makes me want to close the tab and never come back:
[https://vgy.me/Bu1s7w.png](https://vgy.me/Bu1s7w.png)

